# Zeile leer lassen



## Reaper (30. Okt 2004)

Hallo wollte fragen ob so was möglich ist in DOS

Bsp.:  
Wenn im DOS Fenster erscheint:
Betrag:
Währung:

Ergebnis:

Kann man einfach eine Zeile automatisch überspringen sodass nachdem man bei Währung ENTER gedrückt hat einfach das Ergebnis in der übernächsten Zeile ausgegeben werden?


----------



## Manfred (30. Okt 2004)

Einfach
System.out.println();
System.out.println("Ergebnis:");

oder

System.out.println("\nErgebnis:");


----------



## Reaper (30. Okt 2004)

Danke für die Antwort


----------

